# 2 cycle outboard leaking oil



## pkrainert (Jul 17, 2008)

i have an old neptune mighty mite 1.7hp trolling motor. it runs but when i run it in a bucket of water it leaks some oil/gas into the bucket? is this most likley leaking form the seal above the propeller?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not familar with the motor, however it may just be the nature of the motor if the exhaust is under water, a rich mixture or accumulated unburn fuel in the exhaust, it is why the EPA want 2-cycles off the water. I repaired an old Clinton 5hp and ran it in a trash can and was amazed by the amount of oil scum it left in the can and the mixture was 40:1. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pkrainert (Jul 17, 2008)

It leaks on the top of the shaft actually. also where it leaks the most is right out of the fron tof the carb. i pulled the metal cover off the carb and there is no air filter. i could try to switch the settings to lean. also should i try to only open the petcock valve half way? it just looks like its dumping too much gas in there. and sometimes it has a hard time starting and other times it only takes 2 pulls. could that be cuased by too much gas?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it a bowl type carb it could be the float has a hole in it and is filling with fuel and not rising to shut off the fuel, you might remove it and give it a shake to see if it sloshes or put it in a pan of water to see if it sinks. Have a good one. Geo


----------

